

Stress is driving programmers crazy - hamdal
http://www.businessinsider.com/syndromes-drive-coders-crazy-2014-3

======
lutusp
No, stress is driving journalists crazy, which is why we see articles like
this so often -- articles with only the most superficial connection to
reality. Articles that try to sound authoritative by quoting psychologists, a
choice that can only produce the opposite effect.

